# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Antidepressiva kreeg ik snel en gemakkelijk voorgeschreven

## Leontien

Vorige maand was er op het forum de stelling dat antidepressiva snel en gemakkelijk wordt voorgeschreven. Hier wil ik graag op inhaken met een enquete. Kreeg je bijvoorbeeld antidepressiva gemakkelijk en snel voorgeschreven met voorlichting of zonder voorlichting over de medicatie? Of werd er onderzocht of je antidepressiva nodig had?

Je kunt hier je stem en je mening uitbrengen.

Hier is de link naar de stelling: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5132

----------


## mamamar

Destijds kreeg ik antidepressieva zeer makkelijk voorgeschreven. En ook nu tijdens een post partum depressie zou ik ze zo weer voorgeschreven krijgen als ik zelf niet weigerde! Zelfs toen ik opnieuw zwanger raakte werden deze zeer makkelijk aangereikt, terwijl de behandelend specialist wist dat ik van anti depressiva eerder achteruit als vooruit ga!

----------


## eelke

ik heb toendertijd 2 soorten antidepressieva gekregen die beiden geen effect hadden.
waar ik me toen al over verbaasde is hoe weinig moeite ik er voor hoefte te doen om ze te krijgen.

----------


## 271062

al vanalles geslikt.
al zeer ziek geweest vooral aan de maag en duizelig.
na 6 jaar heb ik gezegd, ook al heb ik nu een beter medicijn maar moet steeds opbouwen en dan weer afbouwen en dat wil ik niet langer meer enkel nog een alternatief voor al dien brol. bij mij helpt alvast lichttherapie en ga nu ook bachbloesemtherapie uitproberen.

veel liefs,
kd.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ze ook al ver allemaal gehad....maar 271062; let AUB op wat je schrijft..ieders mening respecteren aub!!!!! Voor de één ist 'brol', voor de ander een 'relief' en hulp!!

Ik kreeg ze ook veel te gemakkelijk voorgeschreven,maar ik had ze indertijd ook écht nodig...na veel omzwervingen en een véél betere en afwachtende aanpak heb ik gelukkig ook de best passende,juiste voor mij gevonden.

----------


## 271062

sorry voor het verkeerde woordgebruik. misschien heb ik ze ooit (hopelijk niet) zelf nog nodig en dan verandert alles natuurlijk.

De mooiste dingen in het leven kun je inderdaad niet altijd zien of aanraken... die moet je in je hart kunnen voelen... 

Groetjes,
kd.

----------


## dotito

ik vind persoonlijk ook dat je ad makkelijk van de dokter krijgt,zonder dat je de nevenwerkingen weet. ik heb het jaren zelf gebruikt omdat het nodig was maar wel met tegenzin. maar het is wel echt rommel, maar in acute gevallen helpt het wel. maar mijn mening is nog altijd, als je het niet nodig hebt blijf er dan van af!!!!

----------


## sietske763

heb het ook makkelijk gekregen en mag heel makkelijk wisselen, bijwerkingen zijn nooit tegen mij verteld, moest ikzelf ervaren en werd dan bevestigd......
ik ben blij dat ze er zijn.......maar zonder gesprekken erbij blijft het probleem in stand en kan je dus niet zonder......na 2 jaar gesprekken is gebleken dat ik dus niet zonder kan,
maar ik hoor genoeg om mij heen, dat ze alleen maar AD krijgen zonder de problemen te behandelen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb zelf nog nooit AD gebruikt, maar heb wel veel verhalen gehoort...
Vriendin van me ging naar de dokter met vermoeidheidsklachten, niks geen onderzoek, conclusie was dat ze maar AD moest nemen omdat ze depressief was??? 
Vriendin van mijn paps kreeg gelijk van haar huisarts AD voorgeschreven zonder vermelding van bijwerkingen of doorverwijzing naar een psych ofzo???

Ik vind dat er beter en meer onderzoek gedaan moet worden, maar dat kan niet want huisartsen hebben per patiënt maximaal 10 min tijd en wachtlijsten voor PsyQ, Lentis, GGZ en andere instellingen die bij psychische problemen kunnen helpen hebben wachtlijsten van hier tot Tokyo dus worden er maar AD voorgeschreven door een huisarts die er vaak weinig weet van heeft en bijwerkingen vermelden is helemaal not-done want dan kan de patiënt wel eens weigeren en dan moet die huisarts weer tijd maken en kost hem/haar dat weer geld...

----------


## dotito

Goed gesproken Luuss!!

----------

